# So , Victorinox Nakiri ?



## ayumi_ishida (May 5, 2020)

Looking for a Nakiri to go with my V Santoku ; but they don't offer one .
So , Which Nakiri to match ?


----------



## M1k3 (May 5, 2020)

Check this out:Fibrox® Pro Chinese Chef's Knife


Victorinox Fibrox® Pro Chinese Chef's Knife - 5.4063.18 ++ Explore the world of perfect Swiss quality online ++ Home of the Original Swiss Army knife ++ Order online ++




www.swissarmy.com


----------



## Qapla' (May 5, 2020)

ayumi_ishida said:


> Looking for a Nakiri to go with my V Santoku ; but they don't offer one .
> So , Which Nakiri to match ?



Why a santoku _and_ a nakiri? There's significant duplication of function there.

Given that you chose a santoku over a chef's knife, I'm guessing that you're very constrained on space. Maybe you might seek a larger petty-knife or short slicer that might allow you to use a point, or perhaps a paring knife for the smallest tasks?


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 5, 2020)

I'm a home cook preparing vegetarian for just myself ; just curious to try a Nakiri .
Going to get a Fibrox pairing .


----------



## Matus (May 5, 2020)

Get some simple well done carbon steel nakiri, don’t look for a ‘match’. What is your budget?


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 5, 2020)

Well , the Fibrox Santoku was $45 .
I can spend more but looking for entry level .


----------



## Qapla' (May 5, 2020)

It won't be easy to match the Fibrox on price, though I do believe that Kanetsune does make a nakiri in stainless-clad Takefu Shiro-2 that can be found on Ebay for ~$37 or so. I have no idea if it's a good deal, though. 

(They have nicer ones in stainless-clad blue-steel and a more serious handle, but that's more than double the price of your Victorinox santoku and thus not within your price point.)


----------



## esoo (May 5, 2020)

Tojiro F-702A - It's a iron clad nakiri but it works. May not be the best version of White steel, but it seems to work decent enough. Daughter and Finacee like it better than any of my sharper knives. If it rusts, just go over it with a green scotch-brite pad. Won't stay pretty, but is functional. I sand-papered the d-handle to an oval, and with some mineral oil/beeswax it has a functional handle.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 7, 2020)

I came across this $32 Nakiri on MTC.com , AUS-8 Stain-Resistant Nakiri 160mm 
Caddie AUS-8 Stain-Resistant Nakiri 160mm (6.3")


----------



## stringer (May 7, 2020)

Hida Tool carries a Tosa Carbon Nakiri that makes a great entry level knife. I have one just to try out new sharpening stones. Great little knife.






HIDA TOOL


Item# C-MC-100-165	Blade material: High carbon steel core, laminated with soft iron	Blade length: 6.5"	Overall length: 12.25"	Overall weight: 0.3lbs	Blade bevel: Both	A vegetable knife also known a




hidatool.com


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 7, 2020)

stringer said:


> Hida Tool carries a Tosa Carbon Nakiri that makes a great entry level knife. I have one just to try out new sharpening stones. Great little knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the health warning


----------



## esoo (May 7, 2020)

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Did you see the health warning



That is California - I saw a similar set of warnings on a dyed piece of canvas.


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Did you see the health warning


It's a California thing. Pretty much everything has that warning label. Grocery stores, refineries, clothing stores, gas stations, restaurants...


----------



## stringer (May 7, 2020)

They are physically located in California and thus subject to Prop 65. Knives don't cause cancer. 









What's the Deal with Cancer Warnings on Knives?


If you bought a knife in the past, you probably noticed the inclusion of a sticker or piece of paper that warns of cancer-causing chemicals. Here's why.




blog.knife-depot.com


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

stringer said:


> They are physically located in California and thus subject to Prop 65. Knives don't cause cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably the resin/plastic ferrule.. California is weird...


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 7, 2020)

stringer said:


> They are physically located in California and thus subject to Prop 65. Knives don't cause cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they might, I've eaten loads of them!


----------



## WPerry (May 7, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> It's probably the resin/plastic ferrule.. California is weird...



Hell, wood dust can cause cancer, so don't sand the handle and snort it.


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

I shouldn't roll potato cancer sticks in wood dust?


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (May 7, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> It's probably the resin/plastic ferrule.. California is weird...



Bad, though well intentioned, law. There are harsh punishments possible for not labeling something that causes cancer and no punishment for falsely labeling something that doesn't. Too many places label everything "to be safe", for the law to be very useful.


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## stringer (May 7, 2020)

Cancer warning fatigue. Somebody surely makes a living writing about it. I remember the first time I went to a restaurant in California. Before you are even allowed to sit down you have to see the warning wall. Warning: our crystal contains lead, our silver contains chromium, eating raw or undercooked food like what's on half our menu could kill you, our tuna contains mercury, alcohol is not good for your heart and causes fetal alcohol syndrome, caffeine is a stimulant and may be habit forming, cleaning chemicals we use contain carcinogens, some people don't wash their hands enough but the state of California says that we do, there's lead in the paint and asbestos in the ceiling, our rice tests high for arsenic, our to-go containers contain BPA, and our menus are highly flammable (though also biodegradable) but please don't litter or we will lose our liquor license.


----------



## M1k3 (May 7, 2020)

So true. Yet, I don't feel I have to move. Sometimes get "grass is greener-itis" though.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 7, 2020)

So , any other Tosa makers to consider ?
That Caddie is out of stock at MTC till July .
I can go higher price .


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 7, 2020)




----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Qapla' (May 9, 2020)

ayumi_ishida said:


> _Takeo Murata Kurouchi knives_


I'm sure those will be very easy to keep very sharp, as they're blue-1 steel. However, to my understanding those are far above the price point you're looking at. For example, their nakiri seems to sell for $198:
https://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=91733

If you're looking to spend that much more, then how does the JCK Deep Impact Blue Super seem to you? Its cladding will reduce a lot of the hassle, and at $140 it'll cost significantly less than the Murata (but still far above your Victorinox!).
https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/jck-natures-deep-impact-series-nakiri-165mm


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 9, 2020)

Thanks . 
So after that little Tosa detour , and thinking through this further , I've come to the conclusion , I'm looking for the best balance of price , out of the box sharpness , ease of maintaining that sharpness , and ease of use / maintenance .

That goes for a Nakiri and Santoku .


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 9, 2020)

This looks good : Tojiro DP Nakiri 165mm ITEM #: F-502 for $72

TOJIRO JAPAN » Blog Archive » TOJIRO VG10 Clad Steel with Bolster Nakiri 165mm


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 9, 2020)

From : About kitchen knife | TOJIRO JAPAN

*VG10*
Remarkably hard, sharp, and durable, due to very purified cobalt contained in this stainless steel. It is hardly broken because of excellent flexibility brought by Molybdenum.


HardnessSharpnessDurabilityCorrosion ResistanceRe-sharpeningSharpenerExcellentExcellentGoodAverageExcellentSuitable

*Molybdenum Vanadium Steel*
Molybdenum and Vanadium contained in this stainless steel brings maximum abrasion and rust resistance. Also its long lasting sharpness makes it easy to maintain.


HardnessSharpnessDurabilityCorrosion ResistanceRe-sharpeningSharpenerGoodGoodExcellentGoodAverageSuitable


----------



## M1k3 (May 9, 2020)

Testing the Edge Retention of 48 Knife Steels - Knife Steel Nerds


I tested the edge retention of 48 knife steels using the same knife design and sharpening. Which steels cut the longest? Which are the most balanced?




knifesteelnerds.com


----------



## holdmyphone (May 10, 2020)

ayumi_ishida said:


> This looks good : Tojiro DP Nakiri 165mm ITEM #: F-502 for $72
> 
> TOJIRO JAPAN » Blog Archive » TOJIRO VG10 Clad Steel with Bolster Nakiri 165mm



Tojiros are a good value. I bought this same nakiri for my Dad 2 years ago. My only complaint is that they sometimes come with sharp corners on the spine and choil area. Nothing a little sand paper can't fix. You might also consider the MAC nakiri at a similar price.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 10, 2020)

Thanks .
Yes , I'm also thinking of the MAC .


----------



## nexus1935 (May 13, 2020)

I have the Kikuichi Warikomi Gold Nakiri - it's quite comfortable in hand and cuts well. I'm happy with it for ~$100 (you can stack the 20% BBB coupons on it because it's not excluded from sales like Shun/Zwilling/Global/etc)







Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond







www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 13, 2020)

nexus1935 said:


> I have the Kikuichi Warikomi Gold Nakiri - it's quite comfortable in hand and cuts well. I'm happy with it for ~$100 (you can stack the 20% BBB coupons on it because it's not excluded from sales like Shun/Zwilling/Global/etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice , thank you .


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 15, 2020)

I'm also going to consider a Wa handle for lighter more agile .

Also , I've read that to get a next level up will be at about the $150 price range .
Which other makers / brands could I consider ?

The MAC seems like a hybrid between Japanese and Western from what I'm reading ( the blades are ever so slightly curved, allowing for both the push-pull and rocking cutting styles) while the Tojiro is a Japanese knife . (other than the handle)


----------



## Bobby2shots (May 19, 2020)

I went with the MAC JU65 after it was America's Test Kitchens' pick for performance/value. Very sharp out of the box,,, nicely finished, and nimble in the hand.


----------



## Bobby2shots (May 19, 2020)

deleted.


----------



## ian (May 19, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> I went with the MAC JU65 after it was America's Test Kitchens' pick for performance/value. Very sharp out of the box,,, nicely finished, and nimble in the hand.




Might take some of these recommendations with a bit of salt, not that the Mac was a bad choice. They ruled out a usuba in their recs because it didn't slice through a whole butternut squash easily... it's true that that is one of the reasons it's not a good general purpose knife, but to even try that in a video review is totally bizarre.

Edit: ok, maybe I'm being too critical. Enjoy your nakiris, all!


----------



## holdmyphone (May 19, 2020)

ian said:


> Might take some of these recommendations with a bit of salt, not that the Mac was a bad choice. They ruled out a usuba in their recs because it didn't slice through a whole butternut squash easily... it's true that that is one of the reasons it's not a good general purpose knife, but to even try that in a video review is totally bizarre.
> 
> Edit: ok, maybe I'm being too critical. Enjoy your nakiris, all!



America's Test Kitchen reviews are definitely questionable, I would weigh them about as heavily as a random Amazon customer review. I feel like they're more a platform to push products to home cooks than to actually provide much insight.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 19, 2020)

This was posted in the "How to Sharpen a Victorinox Santoku ?" I started .
How to Sharpen a Victorinox Santoku ?
"The Mac could be nice. Also of interest should be the Zwilling Diplôme/Miyabi, harder and better steel yet. Under 200$ you won't find much else towards harder stainless, and I don't know where you have access to buy this, but I'd take a good look around still.

You pretty much have the Victorinox Nakiri already with the Santoku - Victorinox Santoku is quite square and flat. Don't think you'd see much difference. The Zwilling or Mac wouldn't make much difference neither - not tall enough. Your Santoku is 46mm high, if you want to see a difference in use, look for something along the 55mm tall lines."


----------



## Qapla' (May 19, 2020)

ian said:


> They ruled out a usuba in their recs because it didn't slice through a whole butternut squash easily... it's true that that is one of the reasons it's not a good general purpose knife, but to even try that in a video review is totally bizarre.



Why is it bizarre to use an usuba for that? (Yes, I'm familiar with usuba's and quite aware that they'll steer all over the place even on far softer foodstuffs.) A Japanese chef probably wouldn't use a deba or yanagiba for it. 

Ultimately, if it isn't well-suited for cutting vegetables, it ceases to be a vegetable-knife.

EDIT: I wasn't writing that in order to be contrarian; merely pointing those things out. I wonder what would a Kyoto chef would normally use to cut things like squash or other tall items if steering is a serious issue? Dicing and the more "conventional" western cuts definitely aren't alien to Japanese cuisine (q.v. how most of the vege-cutting techniques in the Mukoita book are mostly the same as those in western fine-cooking), but if usuba's aren't suited for it, I wonder what would they normally use?


----------



## ian (May 19, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Why is it bizarre to use an usuba for that? (Yes, I'm familiar with usuba's and quite aware that they'll steer all over the place even on far softer foodstuffs.) A Japanese chef probably wouldn't use a deba or yanagiba for it.
> 
> Ultimately, if it isn't well-suited for cutting vegetables, it ceases to be a vegetable-knife.



You‘re right, thanks for the correction. I’m too immersed in a world where everyone has many double bevel knives, and where noone would use a usuba for that purpose.


----------



## Qapla' (May 19, 2020)

ian said:


> You‘re right, thanks for the correction. I’m too immersed in a world where everyone has many double bevel knives, and where noone would use a usuba for that purpose.


Well, I wouldn't assume outright that I was right. Maybe they do use double-bevel knives nowadays for that purpose. 

I edited my previous post too.


----------



## ian (May 19, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Well, I wouldn't assume outright that I was right. Maybe they do use double-bevel knives nowadays for that purpose.
> 
> I edited my previous post too.



You’re right, you weren’t necessarily right.


----------

